# "All Over" T - shirt Printing - UK supplier needed



## Mick1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi - just wondering if anyone can help. I have a couple of T-shirt designs which are all over printing. Great designs but can't find anyone in the UK who can print them! I have been told I need someone with a "belt" kit but no luck at all.

Quantities are 3K, 5K and 10K

Does anyone know of anybody reputable who could do this?

many thanks
Mick


----------



## masif (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Mick
what size print are you [email protected]
We have DTG printers, we can print 16" x 42".
We print all over ready made tees ourselves.
Based in Manchester

cheers

Tahir



Mick1 said:


> Hi - just wondering if anyone can help. I have a couple of T-shirt designs which are all over printing. Great designs but can't find anyone in the UK who can print them! I have been told I need someone with a "belt" kit but no luck at all.
> 
> Quantities are 3K, 5K and 10K
> 
> ...


----------



## Mick1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheers Tahir - what is your company called and I will phone you. I have jpegs of the designs you could look at for reference if you like?


----------



## masif (Dec 10, 2009)

it's Identity printing
my email is [email protected]
pls mail me the images and I'd be happy to take a look
my phone number is 0161 626 2187


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Mick,

A belt screen printer will print all over prints, I doubt you will find any one in the UK with the kit to do this, it's mostly done in America, as far as I'm aware this type of machine enables prints 'all-over' as opposed to oversized.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8-wqP3FbG0&feature=related[/media]

We can screen print oversized prints, standard sized on the autos being approximately A3, depends on your designs really and what your spec is.

Feel free to PM me and I will see if it's something we can do!

Cheers,
Billy


----------



## Mick1 (Jul 8, 2010)

great, many thanks for your help.


----------



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

Proper all over printing is done prior to manufacture so the full material is printed and can be seen from the seams and elsewhere on the garment...thats how all the all over hoodies etc are done! All over printing cannot be done properly on a t-shirt after manufacture...yes you can do very large printing onto the back/front of garment but these don't look anything like an all over print?

Was ths what you required or just a very large front/back image print?

Usually the all over prints are patterns/images replicated across the entire material...

the belt printer does the job, but i find all over screen prints like that look a bit ropey if done after manufacture.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

If you haven't gotten this taken care of drop us a line we print all over prints on completed garments and you can see samples of some of the work we have done on our website. We aren't local to you, but could make arrangements to ship to the U.K.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

masif said:


> Hi Mick
> what size print are you [email protected]
> We have DTG printers, we can print 16" x 42".
> We print all over ready made tees ourselves.
> ...


hi , which machine do you have that prints that size


----------

